# Red Alert 3 & Windows 7 64 Bits?



## Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

I installed the pc game Red alert 3 recently but after the briefing of mission where I click Misssion Start, It crashes and a pop out comes with "Window is trying to find a solution to the problem" Any solution?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

go to http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri and select RA3 in the list to make sure your computer can handle it.

Also check www.commandandconquer.com for any known issues with Windows 7 64bit (I am at work so it will block me if I look)

Other known possible issues is the video card (drivers need updating / not good enough etc)


----------



## Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

I check that site before. It said some parts weren't good enough but it was only because it wasn't that type of brand or something.. but beside that I should be pretty good to run it and it said Windows 32bits works but i heard 64bits user can only run it


----------



## Brash92 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have Red Alert 3 running on Windows 7 64bit Ultimate without a problem. Run all of the updates and if it doesn't fix it, try re-installing the game.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

okay, I'll look into it of reinstalling the game but i have a question... that isn't really related to this but how can i get my internet security to let me open Registry Entries?


----------

